# NCAA football thread #2



## Drabdr

A continuation from: http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/616027-ncaa-football-thread.html


----------



## ekim68

Well it's done so what else is ESPN gonna rave about?....

Who might be Texas' next football coach?


----------



## ckphilli

I hate that it took away from the Heisman a little. Not that the winner was in question, but still...poor timing.


----------



## valis

Mack's been fighting this all season.....since last season. And besides, if you know one thing about Texas, is that they don't give a hoot for any news outside their borders.....


----------



## ckphilli

They wanted attention. Urban Meyer did the same thing when he left Florida.


----------



## ekim68

Actually, IMO, Mack really wanted to stay but the Force(s) were in motion and he didn't fix things quick enough ...However, whoever inherits this team will be a savior because of the Talent Mack brought to Texas..


----------



## valis

absolutely. He was 9 wins shy of becoming the all time UT wins leader.......dang straight he wanted one more year.


----------



## ekim68

Starts tomorrow....

35 bowl games, 35 reasons to watch



> Starting Saturday in Albuquerque, N.M., and ending Jan. 6 in Pasadena, Calif., 35 bowl games will be played.
> 
> You should watch all of them. Here's why.


----------



## ekim68

Let's hear it for Wash. St.... 15 point lead with 3 minutes left and they fumble the ball 3 times to lose on a field goal with time running out....


----------



## valis

and who'd they lose to, Mike? 


that would be my alma mater.....


----------



## ekim68

Knew this was gonna happen...

Gus Malzahn named AP coach of year


----------



## ekim68

Well Oregon St. beat Boise St. in the Hawaii Bowl just now.....Interesting that the Boise St. interim coach on the sidelines was yet again another former Duck.....


----------



## ekim68

Ugh....

Chick-fil-a-Bowl uniforms...


----------



## ekim68

Wahoo!!!!!!!! Ducks won the Alamo Bowl....Sorry Wino.... A couple of things: The Duck Defense outscored the Longhorn Offense and although I think that Mack is a Class Act, his players sure weren't in the First Half...:down: That being said, 11-2 record is not bad for a First Year Coach in Helfrich.....


----------



## Wino

Well, I did say the Ducks were going to beat up on the Longhorns - and they did. Poor guest.


----------



## valis

yeah...anyone who didn't see that one coming is always welcome at my poker parties......


----------



## valis

wow....anyone else catching this tamu/duke game? 52-48 tamu with 3 to go.....they were down 21 at one point......


----------



## ekim68

Holy Cow, what a game.....:up: Johnny Football should have at least several ESPN Special moments by now....


----------



## valis

dude's got a lockerful...Tell you what, Duke showed up to play...kudos to them....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Agreed, that was a FUN Game to watch....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Not to show that I'm partial, however, my Ducks had the best overall record in the Pac12 this year with only two losses..

And, Oklahoma is kicking 'Bama's you-know-what right now.....


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Not to show that I'm partial, however, my Ducks had the best overall record in the Pac12 this year with only two losses..
> 
> And, Oklahoma is kicking 'Bama's you-know-what right now.....


----------



## valis

man, what a great year for bowl games....glad I ain't betting this year.....


----------



## valis

anyone else thinking that the UT job is going to go to someone still coaching? My guess is that is why they've not mentioned it......I mean, it's a kush job with a top notch program, and nobody is biting?


----------



## ckphilli

It is a great year for bowls, great match ups make for great entertainment.

I do agree Tim, Texas has been a little too quiet lately. I hope they leave Gus alone. 

Hopefully, I'll be smoking a cigar Monday night.


----------



## valis

gonna be a good game......that tamu/duke game may very well be one of the best games I've seen.....


----------



## valis

just heard an odd stat.....all three BCS games so far this year have been won by the underdog.....if that continues this evening, Chris, I'd start sweatin'....

wonder how much Vegas is down after last night.....


----------



## ckphilli

I don't put much into what everyone else does...but I do like the fact that FSU is favored...several teams have been favored when they played Auburn this year and only one won.


----------



## valis

what is the line? I know I'd put FSU at probably 3.5 right now, but I'm feeling generous. And yes, I totally agree; Auburn has been overlooked all season; ask a few top tier teams.....


----------



## ekim68

This morning's paper said it was an 8 point spread....As an aside, I just ran across this...

Woman loses her Alabama mind on unsuspecting Oklahoma fans


----------



## valis

yup, saw that video.......

dang, 8? I'm sorely tempted by that.....I would imagine it's going to be far closer than that......


----------



## ckphilli

Saw 8.5 recently as well. I'm confused that the talking heads and Vegas are basically ignoring strength of schedule. Guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## valis

man, that's a ton of points.....I need to break down Vegas' losing during these games...


----------



## ekim68

Goodbye DAT......I was fun to watch you....:up: 

De'Anthony Thomas entering draft



> Running back De'Anthony Thomas will leave Oregon to enter the NFL draft, he announced Sunday.


----------



## valis

good write up on him here......

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...as-enter-2014-nfl-draft-020553393--ncaaf.html


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 

Auburn Title Would Put Extra $1.2 Million in Malzahn's Pocket 



> Auburn University coach Gus Malzahn will collect $1.2 million in bonuses on top of his $2.3 million annual salary with a victory over Florida State tonight in college football's national title game.
> 
> That's more than double the $550,000 that Jimbo Fisher will make in total bonuses to add to his $2.75 million salary with a Seminoles win to capture their first Bowl Championship Series title since 1999. Florida State is favored by nine points tonight at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena, California, according to online sportsbook Bovada.lv.


----------



## valis

you hear about the dude who put 100 down BEFORE the season on Auburn to win it all? Cool 50k if they do......


----------



## ekim68

Holy Cow.....!  What a tale of two different halves in the Game....(Sorry Chris..) But a Worthy Last BCS Championship Game...A Fantastic Game.....

Florida State Wins


----------



## valis

great game, great way to end the BCS......


----------



## valis

btw, anyone else notice that Tebow was ludicrously close to calling the score? Pregame, he called it 35-31 fsu....not shabby...


----------



## Littlefield

ACC baby ! Florida State and Clemson.


----------



## ekim68

And the Gamecocks didn't do so bad either... Good on you Littlefield...:up:


----------



## ckphilli

Ho hum, that one stung. Still a great season...we had 3 wins last year. Now I know how Georgia and Bama felt.


----------



## valis

great year, Chris.......dang near had one of the greatest turnarounds in NCAA history, IMO...and also, IMO, if on that hook and ladder than ended the game, if he had stuck to the sidelines, you guys would have won......

http://deadspin.com/auburn-came-this-close-to-springing-the-final-play-for-1496232853


----------



## ekim68

Looks like he's come full circle....Now if he can just stay off motorcycles....

Bobby Petrino Gets Offer From Louisville


----------



## ekim68

Not bad considering the Recession of the past few years....

College football coaches continue to see salary explosion



> Six years ago, 42 major college football coaches made at least $1 million. Today, 42 make at least $2 million. Clemson coach Dabo Swinney is one of them, though he could be making more - a lot more.


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, not a rumor after all....

Alabama hires Lane Kiffin as OC


----------



## valis

and that will be the downfall of Bama....


----------



## ekim68

I probably mentioned this before but when my Grandson attended the Tennessee game this last year he sat in the Student section which was right next to the Visitors section. Of course the Students got rowdy and had some interesting conversations with the Tennessee fans. But when the Students started chanting "We hate Kiffin", the Visitors joined in and it was like one big happy family....


----------



## ckphilli

I actually think this is going to be a good partnership, unfortunately. Saban controls EVERYTHING, so you can bet he'll keep Lane in check. Let's not forget he's great with offense and quarterbacks (see USC under Carrol). There's a very long list of head coaches that should never have been head coaches...better at the coordinator job. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## valis

should be interesting. I work with a Bama graduate (oddly, seems pretty well evolved) and you could tell from the screams of anguish when he read that story.

Bama fans are _weird._


----------



## ekim68

I'll give this a thumbs up...:up: I think it's a good idea to hire from within.....:up:

Don Pellum Named Ducks' Defensive Coordinator

(People have been noticing the Offense a lot but the Ducks were second in Scoring Defense in the Pac12 this last year.)


----------



## valis

Agreed. OU has always done the correct thing, IMO. BTW, you hear about the dude who found a vintage (i.e, fat belly swoosh) Nike buried in the co-owners yard?


----------



## ekim68

Yep and it's a good Read.


----------



## valis

och aye, it was.....

I sorta wish he had not sold it......I believe I'd still have it on my shelf, just as a keepsake. But who knows.


----------



## ekim68

Well Alabama did it again, but at least my Ducks made it in the top 25. :up: On to another year...

2014 ▾Football ▾Recruiting Team Rankings


----------



## valis

plus (big BIG plus IMO) they honored their commitment to a kid who can no longer play, thereby guaranteeing his collegiate education. Huge kudos for that and that alone. :up:

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/r...e-honor-scholarship-offer-injured-elisha-shaw


----------



## ekim68

That was a fine thing to do. Ok I'll cut Saban a little slack....


----------



## valis

well, not's get ahead of ourselves here, Mike.......


----------



## ekim68

I said a "Little Slack".... I still remember how successful he was as a Pro Coach and I share it often with friends...


----------



## valis

indeed.....

that said, I have new-found respect for Carroll....talk about making your second trip to the pros count.......


----------



## ekim68

Once again the NCAA is trying to fix a problem that isn't....

Coaches cry foul over proposed rule



> The NCAA football rules committee is proposing changes for the 2014 season that would loosen the reins on defensive substitutions and lessen the penalties for targeting fouls called on the field.
> 
> The committee's proposal would allow defensive players to substitute within the first 10 seconds of the 40-second play clock, except for the final two minutes of each half.
> 
> Offenses that snap the ball before 29 seconds remain on the play clock would receive a 5-yard delay-of-game penalty.


----------



## valis

let the players play.......


----------



## ekim68

I kind of figured that Saban was part of this...:down: Guess what kind of teams beat him last...

Nick Saban voiced support of rule



> NEW YORK -- Alabama coach Nick Saban and Arkansas coach Bret Bielema voiced their concerns about the effects of up-tempo, no-huddle offenses on player safety to the NCAA committee that passed a proposal to slow down those attacks.


----------



## valis

again.....let them play. If another coach out-coaches you, learn from it.

forgot who said it, but just because you lose is no reason to change the rules.....


----------



## ekim68

More on this:

No-huddle coaches blast NCAA proposal



> If the NCAA Football Rules Committee gets its way, college football teams no longer will be penalized 15 yards if one of its players really didn't target an opposing player.
> 
> But teams could actually be penalized for delay of game for - get this - playing too fast.
> 
> A few coaches of teams that utilize no-huddle, hurry-up offenses - which are becoming more and more common at the FBS level - immediately blasted the proposed substitution rules change, saying its only intention is to slow them down.
> 
> "It's a joke. It's ridiculous," said Arizona coach Rich Rodriguez. "And what's most ridiculous is did you see what the penalty is going to be called? Delay of game! How is that a delay of game? That's the ultimate rules committee decision. Make the game slower and call it delay of game."


----------



## valis

> Make the game slower and call it delay of game.


government in action......


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, some reasoning going on....

Rules chairman: We need solid proof



> Troy Calhoun is willing to take measures to slow down college offenses, but only if he sees hard evidence that defending an up-tempo offense creates genuine health risks.
> 
> Six days after asserting a rule change would be made "to enhance student-athlete safety by guaranteeing a small window for both teams to substitute," the Air Force coach and NCAA Football Rules Committee chairman backtracked in a conference call with reporters, saying he has seen no such data.


----------



## valis

the only health risks are to Saban blowing a vessel.......


----------



## ekim68

I thought we might hear from this guy....

Steve Spurrier against 'Saban Rule'



> South Carolina's Steve Spurrier added his name to the list of coaches opposed to a rule proposal that would slow down college offenses, and he wasn't afraid to point fingers while criticizing it.
> 
> "So, you want to talk about the 'Saban Rule'?" Spurrier told USA Today on Thursday. "That's what I call it. Looks like it's dead now, hopefully."


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, I wonder how far this will go...

Northwestern players get union vote



> In a potentially game-changing moment for college athletics, the Chicago district of the National Labor Relations Board ruled on Wednesday that Northwestern football players qualify as employees of the university and can unionize.


----------



## ekim68

Well there's this....

Adrian Peterson backs pay for play



> As the debate about whether the NCAA should pay college athletes continues, Minnesota Vikings running back Adrian Peterson offered his strongest comments yet Wednesday in favor of players receiving compensation.
> 
> Peterson, speaking on a conference call Wednesday to promote a recovery icing device called Hyperice that he endorses, said players "are the ones making these universities money" and surmised that both he and Johnny Manziel brought in astronomical sums of revenue for their respective schools.


----------



## valis

I'm sorta undecided about this, but leaning towards 'I don't like it'....the athletes are there on scholarship, and last I checked, college wasn't cheap......


----------



## ckphilli

College is indeed, not cheap. However, the money that some of these players could make pales in comparison. And more importantly, the money the schools make off of the players.


----------



## valis

Agreed......but still....they are (or should be) attending to learn, not to play. Besides, at that point, they would be professionals, not amateurs, correct?


----------



## ckphilli

Judging by multiple reports concerning their curriculum, I think "attending to learn" is out the door for the most part. But yes, they would be considered "professionals" if they were being paid.


----------



## ekim68

I'm still undecided about this too, however as Chris said, the players make a bunch of money for the programs and what if they're injured at some point and can't continue their career in the Pros? And really, how much is a Degree worth these days?


----------



## ekim68

Ok, brush up on your Coaching skills....

Ark. State selling chance to coach


----------



## valis

sorry, Mike......

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10765719/oregon-ducks-lose-wr-bralon-addison-torn-acl


----------



## ekim68

I just read that. :down: The kid's good and some youngsters are gonna have to step up...


----------



## valis

this was pretty neat.......


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Crash, Bam, Boom, Ouch.... :up:


----------



## ckphilli

Shame about the Missouri receiver, kid was incredible.


----------



## Littlefield

Sheriffs Office: Winston Issued Citation For Shoplifting $32 Worth Of Crab Legs. 


> Major Michael Wood said during a press conference that Winston told authorities that he just forgot to pay the $32 for the crab legs and other seafood items.


http://tampa.cbslocal.com/2014/04/3...crab-legs-after-ncaa-expands-meal-allowances/


----------



## ekim68

Jim Brown calls NCAA 'most reprehensible organization God ever created'



> Writes McManamon: "The comment came in response to a question from a fan about why a player with a career-ending injury in college could not receive a payment to compensate for lost future income."
> 
> Brown added that the NCAA is pretentious when it says it's "doing things for the young people."


----------



## ekim68

Good grief....!

Bob Stoops: $5.25 million now, $6.15 million later



> As reported Tuesday, Oklahoma coach Bob Stoops did reach the $5 million salary mark on Wednesday.
> 
> But the University of Oklahoma Board of Regents didn't stop there.
> 
> They amended his contract and Stoops, who is entering his 16th season in Norman, Oklahoma, will top the $6 million mark by 2019.


----------



## ekim68

Ah, tis the season....

Canzano: Does the Baylor QB register at a Salem Dairy Queen or not?



> Baylor coach Art Briles was miffed that his quarterback Bryce Petty didn't receive an invitation to the Heisman Trophy ceremony last year. Petty was seventh in the vote. Only the top six receive an invitation.
> 
> Said Briles at Big 12 media day on Monday: "Go to a Dairy Queen in Salem, Ore..." and they've heard of Petty.
> 
> So we did.


----------



## ekim68

(My Grandson just sent me this joke about our rivals to the North... ) 



> "BREAKING NEWS: Beavers football practice was delayed after a player found a white powdery substance on the field. Coach Riley suspended practice and called the police & investigators. After a complete analysis, forensic experts determined that the white substance unknown to players was the GOAL LINE. Practice resumed..after the agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again this season!"


----------



## valis

hah!  Nice sense of humor on that lad.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

New Sheriff in Town....

More player dismissals at Texas



> Texas football coach Charlie Strong has kicked at least six players off the team since becoming coach, in addition to suspending two Longhorns players Thursday after they were arrested for sexual assault.


----------



## ekim68

Coaches pick Florida State as No. 1



> The Florida State Seminoles aren't going anywhere, as the defending national champions are the No. 1 team in the preseason Amway Coaches Poll, which was released Thursday.





> Alabama, Oklahoma, Oregon and Auburn, which lost to FSU in the final BCS title game last season, round out the top five. Ohio State starts at No. 6, and is followed by UCLA, Michigan State, South Carolina and Baylor.


----------



## ekim68

Embattled NCAA lets richest colleges play their own game



> (Reuters) - U.S. college sports took a first step in addressing broad criticism about treatment of student-athletes with a vote Thursday to grant some autonomy to rich athletic conferences, a tacit acknowledgement of their unrivaled economic clout.
> 
> The new structure among the five biggest conferences hands them broader authority to set their own rules and could potentially pave the way for the 65 universities to offer compensation to student-athletes.


----------



## ekim68

USC: Trojans DB Out After Leaping From Balcony To Save Drowning Nephew



> USC defensive back Josh Shaw is recovering from his injuries after jumping from a second-floor balcony window at a family party Saturday night to save his drowning 7-year-old nephew, according to the Trojans.


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> USC: Trojans DB Out After Leaping From Balcony To Save Drowning Nephew


Read this last night, stand up guy.:up:


----------



## valis

dude has definitely got his head screwed on straight......well, except for that whole 'USC' thing going on.....


----------



## valis

aaaaaaaand it looks like we all may have been punked, kids.........

http://deadspin.com/usc-and-steve-sarkisian-are-now-walking-back-josh-shaws-1627044938


----------



## ekim68

Ah Geez...... Oh well, business as usual at USC.....


----------



## valis

more fun from SC today as well! Yay!

USC Player Quits Team, Accuses Coach Of Being Racist


----------



## valis

oh, and Chris?

Merry Late August, hondo.


----------



## ckphilli

I never tire of seeing it...


----------



## valis

and I do believe that football starts this very evening......


----------



## ekim68

Woo Hoo, the Ducks beat the Spartans.....:up: I have just three words: Second Half Adjustments.....


----------



## Littlefield

How about them Hokies !


----------



## ekim68

Is the Old Coach gonna keep his Job this Year?


----------



## ekim68

Oregon leaps 'Bama for No. 2; Big Ten drops considerably in Week 3 AP Poll


----------



## ekim68

NCAA restores Penn State's bowl eligibility



> The NCAA announced Monday it is restoring Penn State's postseason eligibility immediately and allowing it to return to a full 85 scholarship roster in 2015, citing "progress toward ensuring its athletics department functions with integrity."


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> NCAA restores Penn State's bowl eligibility


How cool is that?:up: The kids and coaches there now had nothing to do with any of that, glad they won't be punished anymore.


----------



## ekim68

Check out this weird Offensive Line movement during the game last Saturday....


----------



## valis

Looks like it worked great, eh?


----------



## ckphilli

That might be the oddest play I've ever seen. I thought it was a trick play at first...but on second thought I think the O linemen missed.


----------



## Littlefield

How about them Gamecocks !


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> How about them Gamecocks !


Good game....:up:


----------



## ckphilli

Best game of the year so far.:up:


----------



## Littlefield

Georgia is 13 one above South Carolina in AP poll I guess since Georgia beat Clemson so bad. 
http://collegefootball.ap.org/poll


----------



## Littlefield

Jameis Winston Suspended for 1st Half vs. Clemson: Latest Details and Comments....  

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...t-half-vs-clemson-latest-details-and-comments


----------



## valis

well, this stinks, but I think he's making the right call.....

UT's Ash retires after concussions


----------



## ekim68

This guy needs therapy....

Jameis Winston to sit whole game


----------



## Littlefield

Go Clemson , thanks Winston !


----------



## Littlefield

Jameis Winston is the happiest man in Florida tonite.  Clemson had to come up with ways to beat themselves.


----------



## ekim68

Actually the Game showed that their Ranking doesn't have to include Him, eh?


----------



## Littlefield

Winston was really over the moon because he was so relieved Florida State is still in contention.


----------



## ekim68

Apparently they deserve their number one ranking because they won without him....:up:


----------



## Littlefield

Yep, I agree for now they should be number one over Oregon.


----------



## ekim68

As much as I wished it to be differently, I agree....


----------



## ekim68

I've heard rumors of Jim Harbaugh going to Michigan next year....

Rally, petition target Michigan AD



> The protest came in the wake of Brandon and Schlissel acknowledging that the athletic department made mistakes while dealing with quarterback Shane Morris' head injury during Saturday's 30-14 loss to Minnesota in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Brandon said a "serious lack of communication" on the Michigan sideline Saturday allowed Morris to return to the field after showing symptoms of a concussion. The incident and the way Brandon and his employees handled its aftermath have led to a large group of Michigan supporters to call for his ouster.


----------



## valis

seeing as how he stated repeatedly he wasn't leaving Stanford, it wouldn't surprise me a bit to see him there.....heck, I don't think I'd be surprised if he ended up there THIS year.


----------



## ekim68

Well the current guy isn't helping himself....


----------



## valis

ouch, ouch, OUCH, Mike......two years in a row????


----------



## valis

wonder if that genius who bowed at midfield would be starting next week under Chip......


----------



## ekim68

Ouch is right..  How much is an Offensive Line worth?


----------



## ckphilli

Rich Rod seems to have your number. Don't worry, Les Miles has ours...could be a tough game this weekend.


----------



## valis

the more I think about this, the more I think that Oregon will still make the final 4......lord knows the big 10 ain't knocking off the Pac 10.....


----------



## ekim68

I suppose the Heisman's not everything....

Heisman in pieces, but Marcus Mariota remains whole



> On Thursday night, with his Heisman dreams lying in pieces on the Autzen Stadium carpet, and Oregon's perfect season demolished, Marcus Mariota did the most telling thing.
> 
> He stopped after Oregon's 31-24 loss to Arizona as he left the field and he approached a group of children. Then, he leaned over and shook their hands. The Ducks quarterback visited for a moment with a group of children who were at the game, on hiatus from the children's hospital.


----------



## ekim68

Holy Cow, what a day of upsets....


----------



## ekim68

Well I have to say that Mississippi and Arizona are the happiest States right now...


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Well I have to say that Mississippi and Arizona are the happiest States right now...


And half of Alabama


----------



## ekim68

Latest Coaches Poll


----------



## ekim68

Miss St. overtook Florida St...:up:

Latest Poll


----------



## valis

they still got Bama and Mississippi in front of them, however.....


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> they still got Bama and Mississippi in front of them, however.....


And Arkansas and Kentucky.


----------



## ekim68

A different point of view....

2014 OVERALL COLLEGE FOOTBALL RATINGS


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> A different point of view....
> 
> 2014 OVERALL COLLEGE FOOTBALL RATINGS


I dig it, top four. :up:


----------



## ekim68

I bet Chris will like this....

SEC West gets 3 of top 5, Michigan State moves to 5th in Amway Coaches Poll

Although I don't know how Michigan State got ahead of the Ducks considering the thrashing we gave them....


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> I bet Chris will like this....
> 
> SEC West gets 3 of top 5, Michigan State moves to 5th in Amway Coaches Poll
> 
> Although I don't know how Michigan State got ahead of the Ducks considering the thrashing we gave them....


:up: I do, but I'm not a Miss St believer.


----------



## ekim68

Sounds like rivalry talk....


----------



## ckphilli

Nah, just hate that Auburn didn't give their best game. I think Alabama and Ole Miss is going to knock them off.


----------



## ekim68

Well Alabama certainly made a statement this weekend......


----------



## valis

unfortunately, so did TAMU.....


----------



## ekim68

This guy's interview after the game was as classic as his pass....

350-Pound Lineman Throws TD Pass To Long Snapper



> Arkansas made sure to get everyone, even its offensive linemen, in on the fun Saturday.
> 
> Jonathan Williams rushed for a career-high 153 yards and had two touchdowns, and 350-pound offensive guard Sebastian Tretola had a touchdown pass as Arkansas rolled to a 45-17 win over Alabama-Birmingham on Saturday.


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> This guy's interview after the game was as classic as his pass....
> 
> 350-Pound Lineman Throws TD Pass To Long Snapper


Indeed. I love seeing those guys have fun, it gets too serious a lot of the time.


----------



## ekim68

Not a bad gig if you can get it.......

Bama boosters pay off Saban's home



> Nick Saban may earn in the area of $7 million per year, but that doesn't stop the Alabama faithful from helping out their championship-winning coach whenever and however they can.
> 
> According to a report from AL.com, the Crimson Tide Foundation paid off Saban's $3.1 million home in January 2013 even though the organization was under no obligation to do so.
> 
> The Sabans, who bought the 8,759-square-foot home in 2007, continue living there with the foundation picking up the tab for property taxes each year.


----------



## valis

now let's see if they can play some football.

http://blog.chron.com/sportsupdate/2014/10/aggies-reveal-nod-to-1939-with-throwback-uniforms/


----------



## Littlefield

Florida State is a winner.


----------



## ekim68

Not so much as Florida State won, but Louisville lost it and they had several chances....


----------



## ckphilli

Littlefield said:


> Florida State is a winner.





ekim68 said:


> Not so much as Florida State won, but Louisville lost it and they had several chances....


Indeed...I think Winston may be the only quarterback(other than Manziel) that can throw 3 interceptions and still be talked about as "great".


----------



## valis

man, IMO that team is one of, if not THE, over-rated team in the country.....the fact that they are undefeated is as much a testament to luck as any skill involved.......


----------



## ckphilli

I've never been impressed with Winston. One would think it's the Auburn bias in me, but it really isn't. He makes bad decisions and the athletes around him bail him out. Don't get me wrong, he is skilled...just not the guy that he is painted to be.


----------



## valis

he is going to have either a very brief NFL career, or a very rude awakening.......maybe a combo of the two.


----------



## Littlefield

It was hilarious with that restaurant owner in Louisville taking away crab legs from the menu.


----------



## ekim68

I missed that.


----------



## ekim68

Right on....! My Ducks beat the Stanford Curse......:up:


----------



## ekim68

Let's see now, Alabama has a bye and the Ducks beat the second best defense, in regards to ppg, in college football and the Tide moves above Oregon in the standings? 

Top Twenty-five this week


----------



## Littlefield

Auburn looked like Clemson Tigers tonite.


----------



## ekim68

Ducks came away with a win at Utah, but we lost of few good players....The starting Tight End is out for the rest of the year and the starting Center is doubtful as well....My team did benefit a great deal from this play and the Internet has made him famous....


----------



## valis

what a bizarre play for OU, Mike.....80 yards one way, 100 the other.....


----------



## ekim68

Yep, 14-point turn around....


----------



## ekim68

Melvin Gordon breaks NCAA rushing record with 408 yards



> The Melvin Gordon vs. Ameer Abdullah show never materialized Saturday in Madison.
> 
> It was all Gordon.
> 
> The Badgers running back broke LaDainian Tomlinson's NCAA record for rushing yards in a game with 408 against Nebraska. Tomlinson held the record with 406 yards when he was at TCU. His total came on Nov. 20, 1999, against UTEP.


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well my Ducks have a Ten-Win season and after the game the Coach addressed the Press and got this cool question from the audience....


----------



## valis

what's the question? Can't hit that from work........


----------



## ekim68

The whole video is less than two minutes and it's worth the watch, and the question was from a student at a local school. The question was: 'Is Mariota going to stay?'


----------



## valis

awesome......I'll watch it tonight.......

You think he is? Judging from his character, wouldn't surprise me in the least if he did......upstanding young man.


----------



## ekim68

He is an upstanding young man, but I think he'll go. He's already set most of the school records...


----------



## valis

man, especially this year, I wouldn't......no desire to play in Jacksonville or Oakland......


----------



## ekim68

Generally every year the worst teams get the top picks so I don't think that will change much, and Oakland has a very good QB right now IMO...


----------



## ekim68

Hooya....The Ducks have won the Pac12 North and have a chance for revenge against Arizona...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Holy Cow, what an ending to UCF and E.C. tonight....:up: Not rooting for the team, but the play...


----------



## valis

Indeed.......I was watching that game as opposed to Chicago......far more entertaining.....


----------



## ekim68

Wahoo! ! ! ! Ducks win the Pac12 in style and solidify Marcus's chance for the Heisman.....:up:


----------



## valis

taking OSU/OU final.........think Urban is going to tear Saban a new one.......


----------



## ckphilli

Don't think so Tim, I'll say Bama/OU in the final.


----------



## valis

Reckon there's a reason they play the games, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I'm with Chris on this one. Roll Ducks!


----------



## ckphilli

I do think they got the top 4 correct. I wanted TCU before Ohio St annihilated Wisconsin.


----------



## ekim68

Get the popcorn ready and make room on the couch....

Bowl Games Schedule


----------



## ekim68

Mariota wins Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award 



> At the conclusion of regular season and conference championship game, Mariota has completed 254 of 372 passes for 3,783 yards (68.3% completion rate) throwing for 38 touchdowns with just 2 interceptions and a QB rating of 186.34. The Honolulu native led the Pac-12 quarterbacks in rushing yards with 636. Mariota ranks fifth in the nation in total offense, averaging 342.2 yards per game and he has been selected as the Pac-12 offensive player of the year.


----------



## valis

niiiiice.


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Get the popcorn ready and make room on the couch....
> 
> Bowl Games Schedule


GREAT matchups this year. Aside from the obvious games, I'm very interested in the TCU/Ole Miss game.


----------



## valis

TCU _should_ take that handily........emphasis on should.....one of my co-workers is a TCU grad so I guess I'm pulling for Ole MIss..........


----------



## ckphilli

I agree. Depends on which Ole Miss shows up.


----------



## ekim68

I think that Nebraska made a wise choice in going with Mike Riley. He took Oregon State to six bowl games in eight years with virtually no talent. He'll have plenty of resources at Nebraska....


----------



## ckphilli

I was very excited about that hire. A little surprised though, thought he was an Oregon State lifer.


----------



## valis

Yup, Nebraska is going to love him......however, methinks that there are rough times ahead for Corvallis.......


----------



## ckphilli

If they get Hoke, might be what the doctor ordered. I don't blame him for Michigan, look at what Rodriguez did after leaving. I think Michigan has internal difficulty of some sort.


----------



## valis

Agreed....and judging from their hoops team, I don't think it stops at the football team........Michigan has been declining for a few years now......


----------



## ckphilli

Wow, Gary Anderson (Wisconsin) to Oregon State. Odd...


----------



## ekim68

I heard he had some personal problems there..


----------



## ekim68

Some very good times around here lately....

Ducks' Marcus Mariota big winner



> Marcus Mariota was the big winner at the Home Depot College Football Awards Show on Thursday night in Lake Buena Vista, Florida.
> 
> The star Oregon quarterback took home the Maxwell Award as the nation's most outstanding player and the Davey O'Brien National Quarterback Award, in addition to winning the Walter Camp player of the year award.


----------



## ekim68

Marcus won the Heisman....:up: I think the sound I just heard was Hawaiians lining up as recruits for Oregon...


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Marcus won the Heisman....:up: I think the sound I just heard was Hawaiians lining up as recruits for Oregon...


Well deserved :up:


----------



## valis

indeed.....very well deserved......:up:


----------



## ekim68

A good read...:up:

The Early Book on Mariota



> NEW YORK-It's amazing to me that some people question Marcus Mariota as a prospect because he's not a big vocal leader. I have covered the NFL since 1984, and I will tell you the quarterbacks I have known who are not good vocal leaders:
> 
> Eli Manning, Aaron Rodgers, Joe Flacco, Brian Griese, Alex Smith, Sam Bradford, Brad Johnson, Tim Couch. There are more who forced themselves to be louder than they ever wanted to be-Ken Anderson, Vinny Testaverde, Jeff Hostetler, Joe Montana. But the point is simple: One of the worst ways to judge a quarterback is by "vocal leadership." It's bunk. As Derek Jeter says, "I never said much. The best leaders lead by example."


----------



## ekim68

Oh Crap....Ifo is out.... Timing !


----------



## ekim68

A nice article about one of the Duck Linebackers, eh?  Playoff time Baby....:up:

Joe Walker has slipped through the cracks, all the way to the heart of Oregon Ducks' defense


----------



## Littlefield

Wow ! Clemson destroyed Oklahoma.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, and I like the looks on both Stoops brothers afterwards....


----------



## ckphilli

I loved that shellacking!


----------



## valis

man, this guy here....ex-player forced to quit due to a spinal injury....NO business on the sideline. Curious what the future holds for him.

other than that, that was a HIGHLY enjoyable game.....as was the OU stomping.


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> man, this guy here....ex-player forced to quit due to a spinal injury....


That was terrible, saw the highlights. Agreed, he has no business coaching or being around kids.


----------



## valis

apparently (and this is what befuddles me), he isn't even a coach. I can understand it's a bowl game, but TAMU, imo, needs to re-evaluate the sideline protocol. HUGE black eye for that team, and I've definitely become a fan since they joined the SEC.

and Chris? Happy Holidays, my friend.


----------



## valis

update from the local news.....kid is gone.

http://blog.chron.com/sportsupdate/...s-for-striking-shoving-west-virginia-players/


----------



## ckphilli

valis said:


> apparently (and this is what befuddles me), he isn't even a coach. I can understand it's a bowl game, but TAMU, imo, needs to re-evaluate the sideline protocol. HUGE black eye for that team, and I've definitely become a fan since they joined the SEC.
> 
> and Chris? Happy Holidays, my friend.


Same to you bud


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Old Miss wasn't even in the game against TCU today....


----------



## valis

methinks that TCU had a small chip on their shoulders over not making the final 4.... man, that was a pasting. Been a while since I could say a game was 42-3 and nowhere NEAR that close.


----------



## valis

Time for 'give valis some helpful advice' time.....one boss o mine is from Georgia Tech, other Miss State....

How do I let them know TCU would have smoked 'em?


----------



## valis

man, I'm going to VERY disappointed if OU doesn't stomp FSU flat tomorrow. 

And with that, happy new year everyone. Be safe out there.


----------



## ekim68

The SEC isn't looking good so far..


----------



## valis

well, all.........here we go.........

v's pics:

OU over FSU
OSU over Ala

OU over OSU in one helluva good game.

be safe and enjoy everyone.


----------



## valis

liking OU/FSU so far.......


----------



## valis

man, loving this.......if the OU defense lets FSU back in this, I'm giving up football for tag-team underwater electronic championship basketweaving.

Senior Left-Handed One-Tonsil Retired Dental Assistants division.


----------



## Littlefield

Gonna be Bama against Oregon with Bama wining. Bama has the defense FS needs right now.


----------



## valis

oh, this is awesome......4th quarter, our ball, up by 4 scores.....LOVING IT.

Sorry Jameis. I just do not respect you, and I do Helfrich.

(man o man o man, do I hope Jameis gets his head on. Dude has it all, from the million dollar arm to the dang nickel head.)


----------



## valis

oh, this is awesome......4th quarter, our ball, up by 4 scores.....LOVING IT.

Sorry Jameis. I just do not respect you, and I do Helfrich.

(man o man o man, do I hope Jameis gets his head on. Dude has it all, from the million dollar arm to the dang nickel head.)


----------



## valis

OSU _should_ beat Bama, LF...Meyer has both the better team and the more desire......

Hope that happens....OU/OSU would be a helluva game. OU would destroy Bama. 

then again, though, so would TCU.


----------



## Littlefield

valis said:


> OSU _should_ beat Bama, LF...Meyer has both the better team and the more desire......
> 
> Hope that happens....OU/OSU would be a helluva game. OU would destroy Bama.
> 
> then again, though, so would TCU.


I doubt Bama would be destroyed by Oregon and with the defense Clemson has they would give Oregon a good game.


----------



## valis

reckon there's a reason they play the games, LF...

IMO, OU is the best in the land......all around. And finally. Dunno what clicked, but it did.

TCU is another question mark. I think that they would match up _extremely_ good with OU. Man, that would be a game. As it is, with the OU offense AND defense, whoever they play is in for a surprise. OSU, I feel, matches up better with OU than Bama, as Bama is more a stoic, beasty team......grind you up and spit you out.

OU and OSU just want to hang 100 on ya.

Either way, man, I'm loving this.  Bout time they did it.


----------



## ekim68

Ahem, it's UO..... But Manno what a game....My Oh My Ducks

This Sugar Bowl game is getting interesting so I'll have to get back later, but a note....I'd like for My Ducks to play Alabama except that we lost to OSU in the Rose Bowl back when they had Pryor and I'd like some revenge....


----------



## valis

Mike, OU would annihilate Bama, a la Scalzi's Old Mans War. Oregon isSICK of holding the slipper.

National Champs this year. About damn time too.


----------



## valis

Great game. Makes me recall why I chose baseball. Jesus those guys are tough.

Cmon OSU.


----------



## valis

And Bama, FSU?

It is possible to die from an excess of hubris. I speak from massive experience on this.


----------



## valis

And Bama scores. OSU #6 for mvp is my guess.

If Urban decides to RUN THE DAMN BALL.

KEEEERIST. Just end it.


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, my Rose Bowl Revenge begins.....


----------



## valis

Gotta love Urban. Coach K of football IMO. Great, great game.

Man....TAMU and Mizzou....the two redheaded kids nobody wanted, well, they are the SEC winners.

And Jameis? His quote?

Time to focus on baseball.


----------



## ekim68

Famous Jameis wasn't famous Today..... It's fun to be a Duck Fan just now....


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Hmm, my Rose Bowl Revenge begins.....


:up:

Wanted this from jump. I think Urban is the best coach out there, and this years Ducks are freaking stout. Man am I stoked. OSU is the only team that plays on Saturdays that I think can challenge Helfrich's Honkers. CanNOT wait for this game.

OU by a crapton, btw.

Mike, should I copyright that one?


----------



## ekim68

Still OU, eh?


----------



## valis

Stupid, isn't it? Been to how many games there and I still pull that crap. Comes from living near (married to) okie fans.....of which Le Twit is one.


----------



## ekim68

How is Le Twit? The last I saw was him on your shoulders in your earlier profile...


----------



## valis

Got a pic up of he and I camping now. Growing so fast swear I hear it in the night 

Fyi, got him the Arduino Starter Kit recently. Where was this stuff when I was a lad? Hell, that stuff is still beyond me. Kid is tooooo smaaaart. Great problem.

Just turned on to Encyclopedia Brown, as WELL as Jupiter Jones. Those ring a bell? Maybe The Mad Scientists Club?


----------



## ekim68

A good read....

Ohio State, Oregon deliver, and so does playoff



> Back in the good ol' days, Alabama and Florida State would be getting ready for the BCS title game. Anyone want to see that matchup after the wildly entertaining shows Oregon and Ohio State put on?
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think so.
> 
> The College Football Playoff proved its worth on its very first try. Neither Oregon nor Ohio State would have had a prayer at the national title under the Bowl Championship Series, snubbed in favor of SEC champion Alabama and an undefeated Florida State.


----------



## Drabdr

TCU will play any of them. Just name the time and place.


----------



## valis

TCU, I believe we all know now, is a damn good team. FSU good easy.

OU/TCU was my dream game this year. Im cool with FSU losing though.


----------



## valis

Way to go Houston.....what a great comeback AND to go for two.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself....

Urban Meyer


----------



## valis

Hahahahahahah.....

Thanks Mike. :up:


----------



## Drabdr

I was glad to see Alabama get beat. Not that I did not like the team; I just like seeing undefeated teams; being defeated.


----------



## Drabdr

Oh... For a true playoff system in college football. TCU may not have been the best; but they deserve better than what they got.


----------



## ekim68

By the end of the regular season I thought that TCU was the second best team....


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> By the end of the regular season I thought that TCU was the second best team....




I really don't have favorites, but they're better than their ranking.


----------



## ekim68

Alabama recruiting, eh? 

Jonathan Taylor enrolls at Alabama



> Former Georgia defensive lineman Jonathan Taylor, who was dismissed from the team in July after he was arrested for allegedly assaulting his girlfriend, enrolled in classes at Alabama on Wednesday.


----------



## ekim68

On to the Natty tonight.....:up: Go Ducks....


----------



## valis

the natty.....

Mike, you so hip you can't see over yer pelvis....


----------



## ekim68

Helps to have Grandkids around to keep up with the language.... BTW, here's a thing I made some years back..

Battle with the Trojans


----------



## valis

gotta check that from home, no YT at worky.......


----------



## ekim68

We're having a Tailgate at our friends' house this evening so I've got to run to the store to get the makings for Guacamole Dip..

Go Ducks.....


----------



## ckphilli

War Duck!


----------



## valis

War duck...


----------



## Littlefield




----------



## valis

hah! Touche!


----------



## ekim68

Well my Ducks got it handed to them by the better team...But what a season they had and I got to give kudos to Helfrich for his second season as a head coach...:up: I went to my first Duck game back in 1978 and there were many many times where I said, 'Wait til next year'...


----------



## valis

Agreed Mike....Heckuva year for them. I know I'm proud of them, and lord knows they are going to be right back next year.


----------



## ckphilli

Indeed Mike. I hate to admit it, but Ohio State was impressive. Elliot is just ridiculous, he was the story for the last three games if you're asking me.


----------



## Drabdr

Yea. I really didn't have a horse in the race. But Ohio State looked like they were ready to play. 

I don't know... I'm so sour on the whole Ranking system. I feel certain there are other teams who could have given Ohio State a better game.


----------



## valis

yeah.....such as TCU? 

just kidding.....if they had made it, OSU would not.....


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> yeah.....such as TCU?
> 
> just kidding.....if they had made it, OSU would not.....




That is one possibility.


----------



## ekim68

Well Mariota is going Pro.... We sure had a good run while he was here....


----------



## valis

Input on how he'll do? Lots of smart people are saying he cant do it.....sorry, but Tebow is thebestcollegiate player in history.....also, thinking Seahwaks qb for some reason......


Kids a stud. He will get a ring at some level. And now that level is pro.


----------



## ckphilli

It will be interesting to watch for sure. I'm on the fence as to how his game translates.


----------



## ekim68

Any thoughts on this?

Joe Paterno is now winningest coach



> STATE COLLEGE, Pa. -- Penn State's football team is getting back 112 wins wiped out during the Jerry Sandusky child molestation scandal, and the late Joe Paterno has been restored as the winningest coach in major college football history.


----------



## valis

yeah, I was thinking about that.....what gives? If they knew they were going to be giving them back, why strip them in the first place? 

This just leaves a bad taste.....the NCAA is just wrong, IMO. They are turning into the Sith....and it's sad.


----------



## ekim68

I'm beginning to equate the Sith with Capitalism....


----------



## valis

NEVER sawthat before, and now cant unsee....

And thats the problem Mike....money has screwed up even collegiate sports.....


----------



## ekim68

And that's the problem Tim, Money built the Hubble and the Voyagers,eh?


----------



## valis

Yup.

Ever check out highest paid state employee? Sobering. And a stat nobody knows of.

http://deadspin.com/infographic-is-your-states-highest-paid-employee-a-co-489635228


----------



## ekim68

Wow, good stuff Tim, stands to reason in a way, how much does the Univerary President add to the Reveues?


----------



## valis

You already know my question....all about GPA. Currently we put more on athletics than edudation...and i disagree with that. Hence my USAFA liking.


----------



## ekim68

Back to Penn St. and Money Matters...

ESPN's Keith Olbermann eviscerates Penn State



> ESPN's Keith Olbermann lambasted the decision on his show Friday, labeling Penn State and the NCAA the world's worst in sports.


----------



## valis

Ncaa yup, but Penn St...nope. They are moving forward correctly IMO. Still a dang good school.

However, the uni athletic departments, at that level, are too corrupt. IMO of course.


----------



## ekim68

You know to me it's disturbing that the News Time Trend is programmed.....:down: Things happen and then after time they disappear...Standard Operating Procedure if you control the Media, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I've seen this kid play and I say welcome....

FCS star Vernon Adams officially in mix to replace Marcus Mariota at Oregon



> The 6', 190-pound Adams has been one of the most dynamic FCS quarterbacks in the country over the past few years, but he's also done his part to tear apart Oregon's two biggest rivals. Against Washington on Sept. 6 this past season, the Pasadena native threw for 475 yards, seven touchdowns, and zero interceptions. The Eagles fell short in that game, 59-52, but he did lead them to a victory over Oregon State in the first week of 2013, throwing for 411 yards and four touchdowns, while also rushing for 107 yards and two scores.


:up:


----------



## [email protected]

Juat because I havent been here in ages.

I feel the need to shout go bucks..national champs. Boom


----------



## valis

Ashes! 

How ya been kiddo?


----------



## [email protected]

Not bad not bad. Busy girl. Mulder got a bunch of us talking again so I felt the need to pop in.

Hows yous? 


Have I missed anything good?


----------



## ekim68

[email protected] said:


> Juat because I havent been here in ages.
> 
> I feel the need to shout go bucks..national champs. Boom


Yeah, I know....Thanks for reminding me.... *Sigh*, my Ducks got to learn how to stop Running Backs....


----------



## [email protected]

ekim68 said:


> Yeah, I know....Thanks for reminding me.... *Sigh*, my Ducks got to learn how to stop Running Backs....


Awwww... still feeling the burn


----------



## ekim68

[email protected] said:


> Awwww... still feeling the burn


Yep, but at least they got there, and that's better than all but two teams, eh?


----------



## [email protected]

This is very true


----------



## ekim68

Good gig if you can get it...

Charlie Weis still paid $2M annually from Notre Dame



> The sum paid to Weis to not coach the Irish -- already at a total of $14,857,379 because he has now received four straight payments of $2,054,744 from Notre Dame, following an initial payment of $6,638,403 after his firing -- could end up exceeding $18 million by next winter.


----------



## valis

no kidding.....


----------



## ekim68

Well said Steve.....:up:

South Carolina coach Steve Spurrier: If you ever hit a girl, youre finished


----------



## valis

I'm having a very hard time why this has to be explained to collegiate level people. I learned that well before kindergarten.


----------



## ckphilli

ekim68 said:


> Well said Steve.....:up:
> 
> South Carolina coach Steve Spurrier: If you ever hit a girl, youre finished





valis said:


> I'm having a very hard time why this has to be explained to collegiate level people. I learned that well before kindergarten.


Two thumbs up > :up::up:

Should never happen in any case.


----------



## valis

chris! Where the heck you been hiding, my friend?


----------



## ckphilli

Here and there, dipping and diving...bobbing and weaving.  Hope all's well with you Tim.


----------



## valis

hangin' tough, my friend, hangin' tough.


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help it... Just 26 days until the Ducks start the season....

Oregon football teases glow-in-the-dark uniforms for 2015


----------



## valis

:up: getting excited, Mike?


----------



## ekim68

Yep.....We got a date in a Sky Suite for the Civil War game....


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself....

Oregon Ducks


----------



## ekim68

I'm thinking about putting in a job application.... 

NCAAF Coaches Salaries


----------



## ekim68

Well the Ducks won their first game of the season but what a butt head move by #44 when he tried to give his Ex Team Mate a concussion...Class move Butt Head...:down:


----------



## ekim68

Well my Ducks are Underdogs for the first time in ages so Go Ducks.... And................., I couldn't help but post this....

Shout


----------



## ekim68

College football coaches piling up more cash through bonuses




> USA TODAY Sports has been tracking coaches' compensation, including the maximum amounts of bonus money coaches can get in their current contract years, since 2006. Now, even as the average basic pay for FBS head coaches exceeds $2 million, schools sometimes are paying significantly more money in bonuses.


----------



## valis

If michigan can knock off michigan state, they are legit. And OSU should be worried. Should be a heckuva game.


----------



## ekim68

I'm sitting down for it right now...:up:


----------



## valis

This is everything I had hoped it to be, save the officiating.


----------



## valis

Holy crap. All I got to say. Sucks to be that punter.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a game and what an ending....I agree that the Punter's gonna be having bad dreams tonight....


----------



## valis

Snatching defeat, etc etc.


----------



## valis

Game was all i had hoped it to be though.


----------



## ekim68

Yep I agree that it was a good game and I think either of these teams could give Ohio State a run for the money...


----------



## valis

Total agreeance. I still think UM is going to dump OSU. Especially now.


----------



## ekim68

Well, it took 3 overtimes but my Ducks beat Arizona St. last night and I'm a happy but tired Fan....


----------



## valis

that was a helluva football game. Arkansas put up a very similar game last week, btw.


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff....:up: 


Miami Hurricanes Pull Off Mind Blowing, Incredible Kick Return


----------



## valis

Bogus play, IMHO. They were down twice, illegal blocks, and I think band members were on the field. Great game though. It does emphasize how the bosses have lost control of the game; i.e. nobody knows what a catch is these days.


----------



## valis

Fyi, the entire officiating crew from that game have been suspended indefinitely.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, I'm gonna have to read up on that.....


----------



## valis

It was a bogus play nine ways from Sunday. Great game, but that ending was a black mark IMO.


----------



## Littlefield

Wow ! We won over Florida State.


----------



## ekim68

That's why they're ranked number one, eh?


----------



## Littlefield

We are not going to have to worry about those Tigers that also play in Death Valley now.


----------



## ekim68

A First for me just now. I'm watching the Toledo/C. Mich game and the Refs threw a flag on the C.M. Cheerleaders for disrupting Toledo's Play Calling....


----------



## valis

saw that too. Was scratching my head over that one.


----------



## ekim68

Wahoo! The Ducks beat Stanford 38 to 36 in a nail biter......Right on .....! :up:


----------



## ekim68

Sheesh, our team made the Beavers look like a Football team.... At least the Ducks won and on to a ten-win season....


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, looks like Houston has a solid Football Team....:up: Good on them for beating Florida St.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a difference a Quarterback makes...... Oh well, the Old Battle Call, "Wait 'til Next Year"......


----------



## Drabdr

T.C.U.
WOW.
That is all.


----------



## ekim68

Yeah, yeah, whatever......


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Yeah, yeah, whatever......


  

I'm not even a TCU fan per se. But that was an amazing game.


----------



## ekim68

Actually it was a very good game, but I can't understand why the Ducks didn't stick with the running game at the end. It was working so they decided to fix it...


----------



## Drabdr

ekim68 said:


> Actually it was a very good game, but I can't understand why the Ducks didn't stick with the running game at the end. It was working so they decided to fix it...


Good point.


----------



## ekim68

Well the Ducks are off to a good start with a Win. With so many Freshmen on both sides of the Lines, eight, I hope they come together before Conference Play...


----------



## ekim68

Just finished watching the Texas/Notre Dame game and Wow! A very good game which Texas won in double overtime...:up:


----------



## valis

Man, this Houston/Cincy game is solid. Cincy came to play, and are giving the Cougs all they want and then some.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa.....! 


Oklahoma, Texas Tech combine for FBS-record 1,708 yards in slugfest



> LUBBOCK, Texas -- Oklahoma's wild 66-59 win Saturday night over Texas Tech produced a number of record-breaking performances on both sides.
> 
> At least seven FBS records were broken or tied, according to ESPN Stats & Information research.


----------



## valis

That was insane. Both with what, 854 of offense? So much for the d coordinators respective jobs.


----------



## ekim68

I was impressed with the attitude and ability of the Texas Tech QB......*Sigh* I wish my Ducks had him....


----------



## ekim68

Joe Thomas Sr., father of Packers LB, plays for South Carolina State



> With a 3-yard gain, South Carolina State running back Joe Thomas Sr., the 55-year-old father of Green Bay Packers linebacker Joe Thomas Jr., fulfilled his dream Saturday.
> 
> Joe Sr. took the field in a 32-0 victory over Savannah State on senior day as the oldest walk-on running back for South Carolina State, where Joe Jr. played from 2010 to 2013.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a Championship Game....:up: The second half was the best ever, IMO, unless you were an Alabama Fan....


----------



## valis

that was a whale of a game. Maybe not _quite_ as good as UT/USC, but dang good regardless. PLUS Bama lost, so it's alllll good.


----------



## Littlefield

Clemson Tigers ! Man that game was great. I loved it and the way Clemson went down the field in 2 minutes.


----------



## valis

wasn't your avatar animated at one point, LF?


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, 77 points for the Ducks....The most in a Century in our Town.....Go Ducks, let the Games begin....


----------



## ekim68

The Texas/USC game that just finished was the best game I've seen so far this year....A big Wow...


----------



## ekim68

For a Father's Day gift my Grandson took me and his Dad to the Duck game today against Arizona. The Ducks won and secured a Bowl Game Bid....Right on and I took some pictures but I'm a tired Cowboy and I'll post one tomorrow....


----------



## ekim68

I wonder if they will take Bitcoins.....


Georgia Is Playing for the National Title in Atlanta and You Can't Get in for Under $3,000



> On Stubhub, as of 10:20 p.m. ET, the cheapest ticket available is selling for $3,002.50 (including fees). On SeatGeek, you'll pay $3,138. If you buy them through the Mercedes Benz Stadium box office, you'll pay $3,040. And these aren't even good seats! Those are the prices you'll have to pay just to sit in a corner of the second deck. If you're really looking to break the bank, you can rent out an entire luxury suite on Stubhub for $118,802.50.


----------



## ekim68

Just because they can....


UCF to celebrate perfect season with national championship banner



> UCF athletic director Danny White said Wednesday the program has decided to claim a national championship and will place a championship banner inside Spectrum Stadium to recognize its undefeated 2017 season.


----------



## valis

Not football but congrats to the OSU Beavers on advancing to the CWS. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Thoughts on this... ?


Ohio State suspends coach Urban Meyer, AD Gene Smith



> COLUMBUS, Ohio -- Ohio State on Wednesday night suspended Urban Meyer for the first three games of this season after a two-week investigation found that the coach mishandled domestic assault allegations made against former assistant coach Zach Smith and misrepresented what he knew about the situation in a public statement in July.


----------



## valis

Money talks, apparently.


----------



## ekim68

Winning is everything..


----------



## ekim68

A trip down memory lane... 


Behind the scenes of Barry Sanders' untouchable 1988 season



> In '88, Sanders didn't rewrite the records books, he incinerated them. He rushed for 2,850 yards, scored 44 touchdowns and broke 34 NCAA records.


----------



## valis

read that this morning, very good read. I was 21 and obviously a moron (what 21 year old male isnt) and was still astounded at his records.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, a few of the top tens lost today, and as for my Ducks: 


Point Made: Ducks Down Dawgs



> EUGENE, Ore.* -* CJ Verdell ran for a touchdown in overtime and the No. 17 Oregon football team beat No. 7 Washington, 30-27, on Saturday afternoon in sold-out Autzen Stadium.


----------



## ekim68

Well here's the schedule for the next Month, my other favorite time of the year... 


2018-19 College Football Playoff and bowl schedule


----------



## ekim68

Ahem... 


Recruiting roundup: Oregon Ducks land ESPN's No. 1 overall prospect, No. 1 safety in 2020


----------



## ekim68

Beware of Alabama Fans on Suicide Watch...


----------



## valis

man, that was an old school beatdown.....loved it.


----------



## Littlefield

How about dem Tigers !


----------



## Littlefield

Oops ! LOL
https://ftw.usatoday.com/2019/01/al...r-commercial-clemson-academy-sports-cfp-tweet


----------



## ekim68

Geez..... 


Clemson assistants Tony Elliott, Jeff Scott get raises to $1 million


----------



## valis

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....(deep breath)....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

https://deadspin.com/patriots-owner-bob-kraft-charged-with-soliciting-prosti-1832807440


----------



## ekim68

NCAA strengthens targeting rules, limits OTs



> The NCAA football rules committee has approved several rule change proposals for the 2019 season, including some that would strengthen targeting rules and another meant to limit the potential for too many overtimes.
> 
> The change to targeting makes it a so-called "progressive penalty," meaning that players who commit three targeting fouls in the same season could face a one-game suspension. Under the current rules, players who commit targeting are ejected from that game and are required to miss the first half of the next game if the penalty occurred in the second half (there is no further suspension when the penalty occurs in the first half).


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.. :up:


How Oregon is importing the SEC to the Pac-12


----------



## valis

Good read....thanks Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Not sure about this one. I used to go to local games before alcohol was banned and we had way too many fights in the stands. It was 1979 when alcohol was banned and we just had typical rowdy fans with no fights. 


SEC clears path for schools to sell alcohol at sporting events


----------



## valis

Yeah I completely disagree with that....


----------



## ekim68

Oh Darn... 


'Unfair' end-of-game penalty among Nick Saban's gripes with Iron Bowl officiating


----------



## valis

Big game tonight, Mike. Go Ducks!


----------



## ekim68

Yes......................! Ducks are going to the Rose Bowl.......... :up:


----------



## valis

Go Ducks Mike! Game just started.


----------



## ekim68

What a time to be a Duck Fan.. Rose Bowl winners.... !  We watched the game at a friend's house and there for a while, we had 15 coaches in the room..


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, I didn't know they could unretire a number... Still learning..


Colorado unretiring 3 numbers after requests from recruits


----------



## ekim68

Here comes the tinkering... 


College football must innovate as FBS attendance dips for sixth straight year to lowest since 1996


----------



## ekim68

Aren't there any Adults in the House? 


Clemson football: 14 players test positive for coronavirus; 37 total cases


----------



## ekim68

Looks like a battle shaping up with the Coaches vs the Presidents.. 


Scott Frost says Nebraska 'prepared to look at any and all options,' including playing outside Big Ten


----------



## ekim68

Bubble Dumb: College Football Coaches Are The Last People Who Should Be In Charge



> With the postponement of the Big 10 and Pac-12 seasons, and the push for the Big 12, ACC, and SEC to follow, more coaches have come out to say just how wrong they think it is. That under their guise and control, everyone would be safe. No player would dare go against them. They know best, because they are the leader of young men and what they say goes.


----------



## valis

absolute agreeance here.....


----------



## ekim68

Pac-12 To Play Football In 2020


----------



## valis

Good pac12 champ game.....go Ducks!


----------



## ekim68

Yes indeed, what a fun game for a Duck Fan..  Next year's class is among the top five so I think our newest Coach is on to something..


----------



## ekim68

And so we begin... My Ducks start out at 8... :up:


College football preseason power rankings


----------



## Gr3iz

My Lions are 20. No place to go but up (down?)! (I hope!)


----------



## ekim68

Good Grief.... So it begins... :down:


Sources -- Pac-12, Big Ten, ACC discussing formation of alliance, likely around scheduling


----------



## valis

It is all big business....lost the sport part of it....


----------



## ekim68

Yep, they cut it loose for Colleges and already High School phenoms are crafting contracts.... I heard that this will lead to One Conference with all teams... Not sure how I feel about that being a Fan with a lot of Tradition in my background...


----------



## Gr3iz

Gr3iz said:


> My Lions are 20. No place to go but up (down?)! (I hope!)


And doing well! I believe we're up to 6 now!


----------



## ekim68

I think that Coastal Carolina has the best mascot name...


----------



## Gr3iz

That was your team that beat "The" Ohio State University last week, right? I loved it! I'm for Penn state and whoever plays OSU. (PSU is my alma mater.)



ekim68 said:


> I think that Coastal Carolina has the best mascot name...


I had to look it up, but I agree! ;-)


----------



## ekim68

Yep, that was our team and originally OSU was gonna play here last year, but covid, so the return trip was last week at their house. I'm a proud Duck fan... We were season ticket holders for over 22 years and had some fantastic tailgates. I went to my first game in 1978 and I have a bunch of programs from then until 2009 when I finally gave up my tickets. Life is good and College Football is too.


----------



## Gr3iz

We're creeping up! Highest we've been in a long time!


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, I went to the 1995 Rose Bowl game which had my Ducks playing Penn State and it was a hoot. :up: The Ducks were in that game until the fourth quarter and then the Nittany Lions finally sealed it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Man, Mike, I'm sorry. Tuned in for my Penn State game and saw your Ducks get into OT. Stuck around a few only to see them lose. Again, my sympathies ...


----------



## valis

Yeah that stunk....surprised me honestly thought Oregon would roll today but there is a reason they play the games.


----------



## ekim68

It was a tough one to watch, especially with the calls in the fourth quarter. Oh well, we've only had one undefeated regular season and I still have the shirt.  (BTW the Ducks were without our OC and starting center..)


----------



## Gr3iz

We, on the other hand, shut out Indiana! 24-0. Methinks we'll be the next #3! Not sure how long that will last, though, but I'll enjoy it while I can! ;-)


----------



## ekim68

Weird that this game right now, Washington/Arizona, has QB's named Plummer and Huard.... 

Back to the Future..


----------



## valis

2nd gen boys?


----------



## ekim68

Huard is a nephew of Brock of the infamous 'THE PICK' fame....


----------



## valis

Yeah guessed that. Wonder if Plummer is Jakes boy...


----------



## ekim68

Jake is still in Football... I saw him a couple of times back in the day.. Now about that Pick thing..


----------



## ekim68

I was at that game and it was Fantastic...  Pretty much started the Machine...


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> I was at that game and it was Fantastic...  Pretty much started the Machine...


Okay thats pretty cool...


----------



## ekim68

Okay a little Soapbox time on Commentators both in College and the Pros. It seems to be a recent thing but a number of the talking heads want to talk while the Officials on the field are saying something usually about a Flag.... I wonder if a specialized Mute button could filter out the difference..  Okay, off the Soapbox..


----------



## valis

Now....that aint a bad idea....


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!! ;-)


----------



## ekim68

Maybe we need new commentators, too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Nyuk, nyuk nyuk!

We just lost (second game in a row!) in the 9th overtime! Apparently a record, at least for NCAA ... <sigh>


----------



## ekim68

I saw a good part of that game including the OT's and it seemed to me that both teams turned into Keystone Cops and nobody wanted to win... At least they have the Record...  (I feel your pain though because I was at a game where it was triple overtime and it ended in a 0 to 0 tie..) Ah to be a Fan..


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, neither of them played overly well all game. Our QB was injured last game when the corn-fed Iowans crushed him and is not back up to snuff. I would not be surprised to see another loss this week against Ohio State ... <sigh>


----------



## ekim68

I wonder if my eligibility has run out... 


FBS schools spent over $533.6 million in dead money over 10+ years



> November can be a cold and expensive month in college football. A number of coaches nationwide remain on the hot seat two-thirds of the way through the season, which has already seen eight Football Bowl Subdivision head coaches out of a job and owed dead money -- money owed to fulfill their contracts.


----------



## ekim68

A Big Ahem from me tonight..... 


Ohio State slides into College Football Playoff's top four, joining Georgia, Alabama and Oregon

Go Ducks....


----------



## Gr3iz

Congrats! Unfortunately, we've backslid. Barely ranked (#25) ...


----------



## ekim68

I wonder how long Texas will give Sarkisian....


Kansas, a 31-point underdog, stuns Texas in OT as Longhorns' losing streak hits 5 games for first time since 1956


----------



## valis

Oregon better wake the heck up. Down zip-28 at half. And pretty sure Utah aint ranked and Oregon is #3.


----------



## valis

And man....Ohio State....good lord next week should be fun.


----------



## ekim68

Actually Utah is ranked 23 and it's pretty hard for me to watch this. Oh well, there goes the big playoff but we can still win the Pac12... :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't think we're even ranked any more. Maybe today's shutout of Rutgers (28-0) will help a little bit ...


----------



## ekim68

Have you ever been to a Penn St. game? Nothing like a college football game atmosphere. 
Up until the last 15 years or so our favorite saying was: "Wait til next Year" Great tailgates too and at one point we had contests for the best food.. Ah Memories... :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

I actually have not. I was never interested in it. I've only started watching about 8-10 years ago, and really only Penn State (my Alma Mater). I was up in PA visiting my aunt & uncle and he was watching it. I got sucked into it and enjoyed it. But, only PSU because I feel like I've got a connection. 

I sorta follow the NY Giants, but only because they drafted PSU's fullback from about 3-4 years ago, Saquon Barkley. They guy was good! Injuries have hampered him in the big leagues, though ...


----------



## ekim68

Geez... 


College football gone mad



> In the span of two days, the head coaches of two of the biggest college football programs in America have jumped ship, wooed by even greater challenges - and the almighty dollar.
> 
> *Driving the news: *Lincoln Riley is ditching Oklahoma for USC in a deal reportedly worth $110 million. LSU poached Brian Kelly from Notre Dame with a reported 10-year, $100 million contract.


----------



## valis

Big game tonight Mike.....go Ducks indeed!


----------



## ekim68

Ah Man, this is really hard to watch... *sigh* I'm resorting back to a familiar battle cry: Wait til Next Year..  As an aside.... I went to a game back in 1983 between the Ducks and the Beavers that ended in a double over-time tie of 0 to 0. It was named the Toilet Bowl.


----------



## valis

Sorry man....pretty sure we saw this game a couple weeks back....


----------



## ekim68

Yep.... As is proper if they need an extra coach, I'm available...


----------



## ekim68

Provided that I don't have to leave my armchair..


----------



## valis

Aways a ca


ekim68 said:


> Provided that I don't have to leave my armchair..


Always a catch.....


----------



## ekim68

Well the coaching marathon has started here again. We're losing our head coach, Cristobal, to Miami which is his home town. I'm not really sorry because the team never quite made it back to the Promised Land. Let the speculations begin...


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I guess we're losing our defensive coordinator to Virginia Tech ...


----------



## ekim68

Let the Bowl Season begin...

Bowl games


----------



## Gr3iz

We (PSU) went 10-2 and will be playing Utah in the Rose Bowl. <fingers crossed>


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just Wow... Go Ducks... 

Oregon wins the Holiday Bowl


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Wow, just Wow... Go Ducks...
> 
> Oregon wins the Holiday Bowl


Awesome game. So was the Arky game.


----------

